# William Redvers Forster - (1900-1975)



## Bill Forster (Dec 11, 2007)

Is there anybody "onboard" who sailed with my father, William Redvers Forster? 

He went to sea as 6th Engineer on the _SS San Fraterno_, a tanker belonging to Eagle Oil, in 1921 and retired from the sea when he left _MV Sugar Exporter_, one of Silvertown Shipping Co's "sugar ships" in 1961. 

From 1933 onwards he was Chief Engineer on most of his ships.

I guess I am looking for some really old sailors to step forward and help me find out about my father's life at sea.

I sailed with him as a supernumary on a voyage to the West Indies aboard _MV Sugar Importer_ in 1959.

Hoping to hear from you.

Bill Forster


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Bill, good luck with your search - I would think that there are many on here who will have some record and contact with the _Sugar Ships_ and be able help.
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Bill. welcome to SN - best of luck in your search
Steve


----------



## helkat (Jul 18, 2018)

*William Redvers Forster*

Hi, I realise this is a very old thread (2007) but I am afraid you are mistaken as to William Redvers Forster being at sea with you, as he was in the RAF from 1918. In 1939 he was with the Air Ministry based in Nantwich, Cheshire (as per 1939 Registry records).


----------



## helkat (Jul 18, 2018)

*William Redvers Forster*

Hi I am sorry, after reading more of your comments I realise that we are talking about the same man, I didn't have anything between him joining the RAF in 1918 and working for the Air Ministry in 1939. I would be interested in discussing the reason for my interest in him if you see this message.


----------

